# New healthy lifestyle!



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I have decided I want to be healthier, not just diet but eat healthier and be more active. I want to lose around 30lbs and keep it off permanently. I want to feel better and have more energy... I'm tired of the dragging feeling. My main problem is my soda... they have to go because they are my sole addiction 

The only problem is I stay pretty busy and on the go alot so its hard to always eat right. Any suggestions for easy healthy recipes for the family as well as single serve snacks and lunch food?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

My mom and I are doing the same thing!

Don't bring it in the house if you know you shouldn't eat/drink it. 

We have veggies and dip, lots of fruit too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Water, water, water! Lots of it. 

Fruits are great filler snacks. Try some new ones! Nut mixes have helped me when I need something to "pick at".


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Yay for you!

I am planning on doing a 5-day juice fast/cleanse soon, to get my body back into gear and ready for spring and summer. 

kramsay gave some great advice - don't bring it into the house if you don't want to eat it. It's easier to say "no" once at the store than to constantly have to say "no" when it's staring you in the face at home!

Besides the already mentioned items - good granola bars (like Lara Bars), Greek yogurt with as little sugar as possible, if you don't mind plain with a bit of fruit puree' mixed in, that's better than buying the already flavored ones, popcorn with real butter and sea salt, oatmeal, soups, salads with homemade dressings so you can control what goes in them.

You might be interested in the Nourishing Traditions/Weston A Price Foundation traditional foods diet.  http://www.westonaprice.org/basics/dietary-guidelines


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dont cut soda cold turkey 
Slowly cut down.i used to drink soda my 1st period and when i got home i goay an ffa waterbottle at Christmas and started taking water to school in the morning and i would drink soda after school.

Then i would drink water after school and then drink my entire ffa water bottle when i got home and when i did that i could have soda

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and zone bars are really good i take them to school to fill me up after lunch so Im not snacking threw out my afternoon classes. 
I love the cinamin role ones they are a healthy fill for you.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... have 70 animals. 

Lol, sorry, I couldn't help it. As soon as Spring started, I had barely anytime to eat or drink, so I lost 5 pounds in about 2 weeks just doing stuff like taking care of the animals. The only real meal I ever ate was dinner. And usually, that was something healthy like fruit or a boiled egg I guess. 

AND, for the soda, get braces! LOL, another thing that made me stop eating sweets and unhealthy stuff was this metal contraption I had installed in my robot mouth. 

Just tell yourself no. It's hard, but if you really want to do it, you just have to learn. 

Good luck! I'm sorry if this post seemed rude or obnoxious, I didn't mean it that way ONE BIT!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Same boat here too. Really need to drop at least 20# and could stand to lose 30. We have already adopted a much healthier eating style (sodas went years ago) but portion size is still a problem. Working at it all the time. Sometimes I do really well and sometimes I just lose my groove.
I feel like all I ever do is chop vegetables. I do have a Montel mixer and I make a lot of juices. We do only whole/natural foods so artificial sweeteners and anything labled *low fat* is out. Lots of water is really good too.
Then there is exercise. That is something else that I do really well for a while but then slack off. But just 15 minutes in the morning and again in the evening can make a big difference.
Good luck to you. It is hard but so worth it.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Hmmm... have 70 animals.
> 
> Lol, sorry, I couldn't help it. As soon as Spring started, I had barely anytime to eat or drink, so I lost 5 pounds in about 2 weeks just doing stuff like taking care of the animals. The only real meal I ever ate was dinner. And usually, that was something healthy like fruit or a boiled egg I guess.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to get 70 animals but my dad isn't cooperating. I've lost some since getting my wethers and I've got chickens now too so that'll help a bit too.

No braces... I've always had straight teeth so no need for them... maybe when I go to get food I can just pretend I have braces!

If I don't stop sodas at home cold turkey then I won't stop at all. If its here I will drink them... so none at home. Maybe when I go to town I can get one now and then? That way its single serving.

Im going grocery shopping now... we'll be getting all healthy whole foods. I've been planning it out for a while.so we should do pretty good!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I stopped keeping soda in the house years ago. Now I just get one when I go to town which I try to limit my trips to 1 or 2 a week. Serving size was always a promblem with me. So I use smaller plates when I can. I also make just enough an try not to have leftovers that I will want to snack on before bed. I keep grapes in the house an those are my go to when I need to snack or need something sweet. I keep no junk food in the house. That means no snack cakes, no chips, no kind of candy. Its hard to change the way you eat an habits die hard, but if you do lil changes over an extended period of time you will eventually get rid of your old habits an replaced them with good ones before you even knew what happened. Good luck!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Something else that works for me but may not work for everybody... read books and watch documentaries that do a good job of showing just how bad that stuff is for you. Fast Food Nation, The Ominvore's Dilemma, Food Inc., King Korn, etc.

Personally, I follow the 80/20 rule - good food most of the time, but hey, I had a doughnut for breakfast.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Good for you! The biggest thing, IMO, is to replace all processed/over-refined foods with their whole counterpart, especially flour and sugar (replace with whole wheat flour and honey).
My mom runs a small food coop. She and a few friends order from Something Better Natural Foods once every couple months. We get most of our whole grains and beans that way. Other stuff we buy organic at Costco, Sam's Club, Publix, and Earth Fare.
For snacking I like cheese, all kinds of fruit, and nuts. We often have salads and other vegetables at meals.
In almost any recipe that calls for white flour, you can substitute whole wheat flour. For sugar, usually you can substitute honey (1/2 the honey because it is twice as sweet), but in a few recipes honey is too liquid or too strong-flavored. We generally avoid those except on holidays. 
Whole foods do taste somewhat different, but once your taste buds adjust, you'll realize they taste every bit as good. You'll enjoy eating just as much - and you won't feel guilty about it either!
For being active, I think gardening and caring for animals can't be beat!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm in the same boat here! Today I am starting the Primal Diet! I've been on and off it for a while but now I'm really going to try to stick with it this time. The diet is pretty much eating meat, veggies, and fruit while avoiding sugars and processed carbs. My mom has lost 15lbs on it before, so I know it works. Check out www.marksdailyapple.com. I could relate to a lot of the success stories listed in there and it really motivated me. The biggest thing for me is sugar. I love it! My mom is doing this with me so we cleared out almost all the sugary treats in the house so there won't be anything tempting sitting around. I'm also going to try to make time to start walking/running. Let's do this!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the honey substitute for sugar... I love honey any way so that won't be a problem. 

My mom is doing this with me too. We both have our goals set for how much we want to lose, fitness goals and all that good stuff. We'll start with our eating habits and then with exercise. I have problems keeping motivated and with the busy lifestyle its hard to eat right...I have a soft cooler so ill start packing lunches and such for days I won't be home. 

You guys all have awesome health ideas... I'll have to try the documentaries too.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

You might find this website helpful. http://www.rebootwithjoe.com/

The 5-Day Reboot is the juice cleanse I plan on doing, probably starting this weekend.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll have to take a look at it later today. 

I'm pretty excited about this new lifestyle... it seems fun in a way and like s challenge. I like challenges


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Boy oh boy! I need to loose some serious weight myself. I need to loose at least 35. Seeing this post has motivated me! I think I will be waking up around six instead of 8 everyday and go for a walk. Ontop of eating better. Best of luck to you and everyone else


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

The dash diet works good for me i lost 23 lbs since February it is easy you just have to plan ahead that is all


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> The dash diet works good for me i lost 23 lbs since February it is easy you just have to plan ahead that is all


It actually sounds a lot like what I'm doing now! Very naturally healthy foods without a lot of junk. Heart problems run in my family so I figure its best to be healthy and hopefully avoid problems.

I have goals set which are:
Lose 30lbs by Christmas (hopefully before then)
Be able to complete a 5k running by Thanksgiving
Start weight training again (once my knee is straight and pain free that is)

Does anyone.else have any goals set?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I do! My mom and I were doing the military diet, but she couldn't stand some of the foods after 2 weeks. I want to try it again this summer when I'm out of school. It will be better because I can get the full effect. I would like to loose 20lbs. to start and go from there. I really need to get some of this weight OFF!! I know what you mean by the dragging feeling. That's why my mom and started the military diet. For the past 2 weeks we have been doing more of Weight Watchers type things. I hope to jump back into it soon.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> I do! My mom and I were doing the military diet, but she couldn't stand some of the foods after 2 weeks. I want to try it again this summer when I'm out of school. It will be better because I can get the full effect. I would like to loose 20lbs. to start and go from there. I really need to get some of this weight OFF!! I know what you mean by the dragging feeling. That's why my mom and started the military diet. For the past 2 weeks we have been doing more of Weight Watchers type things. I hope to jump back into it soon.


I hate the dragging feeling... I ate like I usually would today. 2250 calories! I'm disgusted with myself... I'm motivated now for sure! I can't believe I ate that much... I'm ready for change so starting now I am going all healthy.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a healthy banana chocolate protine/milkshake/ smoothy recipe??

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I find it so crazy how people can be addicted to soda!! I never liked it at all, the bubbles taste and feel disgusting and leave me feeling thirstier. I guess I'm lucky I never succumbed to it hahaha

So yeah a huge thing to to drink a lot of water and cut out the sugary drinks. Nuts are good to snack on and try some new fruits. :3


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok so I have lower calorie intake to between 1500 and 1700, cut down to one soda a day and most sugary foods are out. I feel much better so far. 

I'm starting to crave water more instead of Pepsi. Its crazy but awesome


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Does anyone have a healthy banana chocolate protine/milkshake/ smoothy recipe??
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


I have a body for life book that has a bunch of protein shake recipes. I don't know how good they taste but I can check and see if there is a banana chocolate one


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good for you Dani!! I'm glad you're cutting down the soda and feeling better!  Check out the books by John McDougall (sp?), he has several cookbooks that are full of very healthy, quick, and good recipes!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I have a body for life book that has a bunch of protein shake recipes. I don't know how good they taste but I can check and see if there is a banana chocolate one


Thanks dani 

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Mind if I say I have had a bad food day? Leftover birthday cake and ice cream for breakfast.:crazy: Can you say *feeling stupid*?!!? Sometimes I just have to do something that makes me sick to get back on track.
Good luck to you at staying motivated. I need some inspiration.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

luvmyherd said:


> Mind if I say I have had a bad food day? Leftover birthday cake and ice cream for breakfast.:crazy: Can you say *feeling stupid*?!!? Sometimes I just have to do something that makes me sick to get back on track.
> Good luck to you at staying motivated. I need some inspiration.


You can have one of those days every once and a while

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I should preface this by saying I had gastric bypass in 05 & lost 160 lbs. & kept all but 25 of it off until 2012.

When I had the stroke in 7/11 I was very ill for a bit over a year. I have little memory of that time but know that I gained almost 100 lbs!

In 1/13 I changed 3 things & as of yesterdays Dr appt I have lost 43 lbs sine Jan 2nd!!

I eat a greek yogurt for breakfast & lunch and I eat a normal dinner. I also drink 100+ ounces of water a day.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv heard that diet works really well.

Eating yogurt for brakfast and lunch and eating a normal dinner.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I hate the dragging feeling... I ate like I usually would today. 2250 calories! I'm disgusted with myself... I'm motivated now for sure! I can't believe I ate that much... I'm ready for change so starting now I am going all healthy.


Only 250 callories over the healthy amount. 
Dont eat way under the healthy amout. It wont help you.

Think of a big callory thing that you could cut out.
I know one can of Dr pepper is 150 callories and a bottle of coke is 220
And 1ibc rootbeer is 160 callories

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They suggest for weight loss to go at least 300-400 under maintenance which changes from person to person. My maintenance would be almost 2000.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

My friend lost 10lbs in 1 week she ate nothing but smoothies all week lost her10lbs and when the week was over she ate normal food (it wasn't unhealthy food just normal food) and she got sick because her body was so used to being healthy


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

scooter206 said:


> My friend lost 10lbs in 1 week she ate nothing but smoothies all week lost her10lbs and when the week was over she ate normal food (it wasn't unhealthy food just normal food) and she got sick because her body was so used to being healthy


What she did was she totaly cleaned out her system of everything bad.
Iv heard of newly weds doin it as a "new start" 
Since she cleaned out all the bad stuff and then right away started back to normal eating not so healthy stuff her body freeked out

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

you really dont miss the sugar well i guess i can say that i dont drink much i quit when i was 25 because i was gaining so much weight i drink mostly water the hardest thing for me was drinking coffee black but after about two weeks i tried to drink it the old way with creamer and sugar and it was awful i guess it just depends if you are scared to die that is what it was for me i had high blood pressure and i could feel the imflamation in my body i just felt awful so that is what made me try the dash diet and you have to do what is going to work for you and dont beat your self up for having a bad food day and when you have those days when you get up the next day just say i only have to do this diet today that way it easyer to get through the day and succeed at what you are trying to do and i try to make my breakfast snacks and lunch and dinners 200 no more than 300 in calories and it help to eat often


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Another thing to take into account is your state of mind. If your happy you will lose more weight. I moved in with my cousin for a summer a few years ago to work part time on a farm. My breakfast normally consisted of some yogurt and a fruit or veggie but sometimes it would be two eggs and some bacon or sometimes grits. I worked from 7:30am until 12:00pm then for lunch I had a turkey sandwich. I would play video games until 3:00pm. I would either take a swim for an hour or walk three miles at least three days a week. Dinner was normally a steamed vegetable with either fresh caught fish, venison or rabbit(they only eat what they grow or hunt themselves). I lost 50lbs in 65 days and have no doubt I would have continued to loose if I hadn't of gone back home. Remember while food is awesome(I LOVE food and that's my problem) its only meant to be a nourishment for us to live not something to live for. Eat when your hungry but don't just eat because its that time. Don't deprive yourself. If your want some ice cream by all means have it just take a few bites instead of a full bowl. What more do you get from have those five or ten more bites anyway? It taste the same whether its the first or the fifth bite.


----------

